# GENERAL FAQ: Shelf-life of cosmetics



## martygreene (Jun 4, 2005)

Liquid Foundation, 3-6 months (Cream foundation can last 4-6 months) 
Foundation in a bottle should last 3-6 months
Wide mouthed jars can expose the product to more air and should be tossed sooner. You'll know it's time to purchase a new bottle, when the ingredients begin to settle or separate, the texture thickens or thins, or the smell changes. 
Concealer, 6-8 months 
Powders, 1 year 
Pressed powder, eye-shadows, blush, 2-3 years 
Mascara, 3 months 
You should never keep mascara for any longer than 3 months (air pushes bacteria back into the tube). Never "pump" your mascara. 
Lip gloss & Lipstick, 1 year 
Eye/Lip Pencils, 1 year 
Eye and lip pencils should last 1 year or more, but you should sharpen pencils at least once a week to prevent bacteria from being transferred to your eye area. You'll know the product has gone bad if it dries or crumbles. 
Facial Cleansers & Moisturizers, 6 months 
Facial Toners, 1 year 
Natural Cosmetics, 6 months 
("all-natural body washes", etc.) 
Among other cosmetics that are likely to have an unusually short shelf life are "all natural" products that contain plant-derived ingredients (which are conducive to bacterial growth), or products with no preservatives. 

Oils and bacteria get trapped in the bristles of the brushes. Wash natural-bristled brushes once a month and synthetic brushes three to four times a month. Lay the brushes flat to dry so that the bristles don't break, and to maintain the shape of the brushes. There are brush cleansers out there, but you can also use mild soap. You may also use baby shampoo to wash your brushes. 

Cosmetic makeup sponges are disposable tools. Wash after every use. Toss within 1 month, or when the sponge begins to tear.


----------



## sassy*girl (Aug 21, 2005)

Here's something I scanned from a magazine for more information about shelf life, and some tips as well:

[_attachments are located at the bottom of this post_]

Here it is, typed out, since the attachment might be too small to read:

Sight, Smell, Touch

*Sight:*
- How does the product appear in its container?
- How does it look when applied?

*Smell:*
- How does the product smell?
- Does it smell like it did when you first started using it, or has the scent changed?

*Touch:*
- How does the product feel on your skin?
- Is it smooth, consistent and blendable or is it cakey, bumpy and uneven?

--

Signs to Look Out For

*Telltale Signs it's Time to Trash:*
- Liquid contents have separated
- It should be moist, but has dried up
- The surface is spotted and discoloured or particles are floating inside the container
- Pencil tips are coated white or grey
- Lids are coated with hardened product
- It's goopy, clumpy or the consistency has changed
- It smells bad
- The application is inconsistent
- The colour has changed

--

Products and Life Expectancy:
_ this info varies a bit from what was posted above, 
so use your own discretion when in doubt. this is just a guideline_

*Foundation*
- liquid, water-based :: 1 year
- liquid, oil-based :: 18 months
- cream :: up to 1 year
- powder :: up to 2 years

*Concealer*
- liquid, water based :: 1 year
- liquid, oil-based :: 18 months
- cream :: up to 1 year

*Eyeshadow*
- cream :: up to 1 year
- powder :: up to 2 years

*Eyeliner*
- liquid :: 6 months
- cream :: up to 1 year
- pencil :: 2 years

*Mascara*
- cream :: up to 1 year
- tube :: 3 months

*Blush*
- liquid :: 1 year
- cream :: up to 1 year
- powder :: up to 2 years

*Lipliner*
- pencil :: 2 years

*Lipstick*
- lipstick :: up to 2 years

*Lipgloss*
- lipgloss :: 6 months

*Nail Polish*
- nail polish :: up to 2 years

--

Extend a Product's Shelf Life

*DO*
- Apply it with a cotton swab, sponge or clean brush to reduce bacterial contamination
- Close lids firmly to keep air and germs out
- Store it in a dark, dry and cool place

*DON'T*
- Apply it with your fingers
- Keep it open unless you're using it
- Store it in the bathroom. Heat and humidity cause premature aging.


And that's it! Hope that helps


----------



## SuzyMartin (Mar 11, 2006)

-blushes- What about glitter?


----------



## 72Cosmo (Apr 4, 2006)

What about pigment? I know that's a powder product, however I was under the impression that pigment didn't go bad.


----------



## martygreene (Apr 5, 2006)

Glitter is good pretty much indefinitely, as it's just plastic and metal.

Pigments can go bad, from moisture, etc. being introduced, and because MAC pigments aren't true pigments, in that they contain dyes which can decay over time. Despite these factors, they still have a shelf life of a few years.


----------



## jeannette (Apr 9, 2006)

How long does a Tinted Lip Conditioner last? I have two and I'm not sure whether I should toss them out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you so much!


----------



## martygreene (Apr 9, 2006)

Tinted Lip Conditioners have a shelf life of about 2 years, if used in a sanitary manner (or unused in your drawer if it's a backup). 

Since they are in pots, and sanitary usage is iffy because of this, it is hard to say how long they will be good. Your best bet in this situation is to be very aware of texture/scent changes.


----------



## Vendetta (May 6, 2006)

Do the life expectancy dates at the top apply to things that have never been used, or just to things that have been used?


----------



## martygreene (May 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vendetta* 
_Do the life expectancy dates at the top apply to things that have never been used, or just to things that have been used?_

 
These are generally after being opened. Unopened products will last slightly longer, moreso for powder products than creme products as the emulsion can separate with creme products, and they have more ingredients which can go rancid than powder products do.


----------



## cyens (Jun 5, 2006)

What about fluidlines? What's their shelf-life?


----------



## tinkerbelle (Jun 16, 2006)

Interesting info.


----------



## kalice (Dec 5, 2006)

what would the shelf life of glitter be...? considering its glitter...


----------



## Fallon (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow, awesome thread - thanks guys


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Feb 22, 2007)

yeah what about fluidlines?


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 18, 2007)

do fluidlines count as a liquid e/l even though it's a gel??


----------



## ColourDuJour (Mar 20, 2007)

time to throw out the mascara... its getting clumpy =\


----------



## deeaimond (Mar 25, 2007)

This has always been a topic that bothers me, because i keep my makeup for way longer than these shelf life things reccommend. Its just that makeup is so expensive and some of it's just not used that often. My biggest crime right now is probably my concealer. Bought mine in 04/05 maybe?  I stopped buying foundation because i always have to throw it out. I use concealer mixed with a little moisturiser and it works very very well. Last time i had to use it i noticed the concealer seperated a little, but i had a show to perform, so i used it anyway after a good shaking it looked fine. It does not smell funny... yet.... I think the best indicator is the smell, especially for liquidy emulsiony things. and keep your stuff clean. I wipe the concealer tip with kleenex, as well as my eyeshadow surfaces sometimes, remove the dirt. I look at how grimy some of my friend's make-up bags are, and i'm not surprised for the safety of womankind, manufacturer's reccommend such short shelf lives for products. At the end of the day, use some common sense, and treat your makeup as you would the food you eat. Store properly and it can last longer, more safely, and you can save more money to buy new stuff!


----------



## yumemiru (Apr 20, 2007)

I know how wasted I can get if I follow the guideline, cause I'd never be able to finish my makeup before it's time is up. However, I've heard that in some ways if you keep your brushes cleaning, your makeup can last longer as well.


----------



## Kuuipo (Sep 17, 2007)

If you store your cosmetics like blush or eyeshadow in a humid room or bathroom, they will expire more rapidly. Keep them in a dry place, or a train case with humidity absorbing sachets like silica. You can not see bacteria, nor can you always smell moldiness.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 17, 2007)

there are little pics on the boxes of makeup now that show how long the product lasts once it is opened.













 : tells you the recommended number of months within which the product should be used after you have first opened and used it, provided the product has been stored under normal conditions and not exposed to extreme temperatures. For example (24M) means that you should replace this product within (24 months) after first opening. The “Period After Opening” number will vary based upon the type of cosmetic product.

use this as a guideline, as well as smell, taste, color, texture and constistency.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_there are little pics on the boxes of makeup now that show how long the product lasts once it is opened.














 : tells you the recommended number of months within which the product should be used after you have first opened and used it, provided the product has been stored under normal conditions and not exposed to extreme temperatures. For example (24M) means that you should replace this product within (24 months) after first opening. The “Period After Opening” number will vary based upon the type of cosmetic product.

use this as a guideline, as well as smell, taste, color, texture and constistency._

 
wow! you're great. I always wondered what that was for! i'm going to check ALL of my makeup tonight lol.


----------



## arctical (Dec 25, 2007)

what if you're trying to build up a COLLECTION? how will you collect if you have to keep throwing things out every 2-3 years? i know it's not realistic to say im "collecting" and not ever going to use the products.
But i've started collecting and don't plan to open about 3/4 of what i buy until much later, or when i particularly need something. 

if none of these products are OPENED, how long should they last?

blush, shadow, anything powder i know i can expect to last quite a long time if its still in its package. but what about things like gloss and lipsticks? what about shadesticks??

i know there aren't published professional answers to all of this, but what do you guys think?

how long have you ever kept your makeup, and how long would you say it kept until it went bad?

im asking because im pretty excited about this collection im trying to build up, but ive been worried about how long i can actually keep my collection!
and to be honest, im more interested in what the people at specktra have to say other than professional advice, or advice found on the internet.
do you know what i mean?
im glad i found this topic, ive been wondering about this for months!


----------



## jnny (Feb 25, 2008)

ooo thanks..
how about Fluidline??


----------



## Winterwhite (Feb 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *arctical* 

 
_what if you're trying to build up a COLLECTION? how will you collect if you have to keep throwing things out every 2-3 years? i know it's not realistic to say im "collecting" and not ever going to use the products.
But i've started collecting and don't plan to open about 3/4 of what i buy until much later, or when i particularly need something. 

if none of these products are OPENED, how long should they last?

blush, shadow, anything powder i know i can expect to last quite a long time if its still in its package. but what about things like gloss and lipsticks? what about shadesticks??

i know there aren't published professional answers to all of this, but what do you guys think?

how long have you ever kept your makeup, and how long would you say it kept until it went bad?_

 
I can understand the wish of having a huge make-up collection, but I guess the limits come from that this is a product which can change, in contrast to other collectibles like, well, books, clothes, CDs (even though these also will not last forever, but you get the idea) which stay the same, especially when not used or not used often. 
It´s the same with collecting perfume, also there the product ingredients put a limit to this. There are people who keep perfume for a long time, and of course cool and dark, but still the product can change. 

Thus the make-up which is more dry, like the powders and eyeshadows, are going to last for a longer time, as you also mentioned (several years probably) but everything with oils in it, such as lipstick or cremes, will inevitably go rancid after latest five years. 

My personal experience is that powders, blushes and e/s absolutely never went bad, and some things I´ve had for over 7 years -and of course un-used things lasted longer. Lipsticks by MAC have lasted very well so far, too, but no longer than 4 years (when in use and still kept cool / dark), then they started smelling funny. 

Most n/p I have (by other brands) started to separate already a few months after purchasing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and Lipgloss is hard to store, too, so unopened 2 years would be the maximum as well. 

Probably when you build up a collection you can plan in a few years for your products, but it can happen that the money is wasted and stuff goes bad before you´ll even start using it.


----------



## sofabean (Apr 25, 2008)

wow, i did not know that. my make up products usually seem to last me forever... way more than a year...


----------



## xcoco (May 11, 2008)

Hmm I have alot of makeup that I almost never used.
For eyeshadows, I use it 2-3 times to see what it looks like and if I don't like it, I just put it somewhere and never use it again. I wanted to know, can you keep the eye shadows for longer than 2 years (maybe 4 years?) if you almost never use it? =/ Cause I just realised that I spent alot of money on makeup that I almost never use and im scared they will expire...


----------



## Nails (May 25, 2008)

Well the whole change in texture thing explains what happened to my chapstick many years ago. Suddenly it stopped hydrating and left a gross chalky layer on my lips!

I think as long as you pay attention to general hygiene - clean brushes/buds, no fingers, select pump bottles over jars and store everything properly, you should be okay. 

Once an eyeshadow stops delivering as much pigment, it's usually time to go. Another thing to think about is; you either use an eyeshadow a lot, often or only sometimes. After two years, it's either gone, halfway there or barely touched. Halfway there is when you should be watching it. If you use it a lot, you probably need to replace it anyway. Barely touched - give it more stage time or rethink why you got it.


----------



## nico (Jun 7, 2008)

there's no way I can finish my eyeshadows in one or two years.I wonder what people have been doing with huge collections.what really happens when somebody uses expired make-up products anyway? it's not like it will kill me


----------



## lnllms (Jun 12, 2008)

*Shelf life*

do you guys throw away 'old' makeup according to the gudelines?


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: Shelf life*

With the exception of mascara..no.  I go by smell, texture, and color.  If any of those things change, I toss the product.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: Shelf life*

Not usually


----------



## lnllms (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: Shelf life*

cool! I'm not the only one


----------



## Dani (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: Shelf life*

This should probably go in Product Safety...but no I use my makeup till it's gone.  Bad me =P


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: Shelf life*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lnllms* 

 
_do you guys throw away 'old' makeup according to the gudelines?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Heck no.


----------



## krt (Jul 16, 2008)

I had a friend in high school (around 02', 03')that used mascara that was her mom's in like...at least the late 80s (you could tell by the old cover girl packaging) or really early 90s and it was so dried out and smelled so gross....I mean, I could literally smell her mascara when she'd talk to me...but whatever she could manage to get on her lashes she felt made them look fuller... and somehow there was still this dry, gooey mess in that atleast 10 year old bottle, that she'd force out and onto her poor lashes. I tried to explain all this numerous times to her but "new mascara didnt give the same effect" to her, to me they just looked really flaky and gross but she liked it that way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Surprisingly I dont recall any obvious infections though

I wonder if she still has her sight?


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Aug 5, 2008)

I have a couple of fluidlines unused that I just bought and received through swaps and I also have some blush powders there that are new, which I bought recently it hasn't even been six months yet. I have them stored in a huge makeup bag closed up that way I keep humidity out. However, I also make sure that their still in their original condition by checking once in a while. I also have some l/s too and I always check them to see if they're melting or something. Ok that's my two cents. LOL


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 6, 2008)

ok, i have a question....i have some mufe face/body l/f that I got 6 mths ago.  I just started using it daily...I would use for a couple of weeks then leave it alone....now that I reach for it more often I notice that it has a settled jelly-like consistency until I shake it up.  The smell is still the same and I honestly can't remember what it the consistency was like before now (just started really paying attention to my makeup).  Does this mean I need to throw it out?  The bottle is barely at the halfway mark....thx


----------



## Repunzel (Aug 13, 2008)

ok i don't know if this is the right thread for this but i would appreciate if some1 could help me.my mineralize skinfinish natural has gone rock hard.u can't even swatch it nothing comes off.it happened a month into use.i can put my nail into it and its solid.(i have long acrylics)my daisy chain e/s it also getting a shell on 1 corner.ideas?
can i fix it?return it?.why did it happen?.
any help would be great thx.


----------



## LeMacDiva (Aug 13, 2008)

If it looks like it's going bad, smells different changes color etc... I toss it.  Not worth putting on your skin at that point.   I'm a germ/clean freak!


----------



## MsChrys79 (Sep 11, 2008)

I removed my Urban Decay Primer Potion from the jar and put it in another jar, it was unused and I use a new q-tip each time I use it how long should it last??


----------



## Prinsesa (Nov 13, 2008)

I just got an eyeshadow - Black Tied that had the code:

A94 -_-
So its the first batch, September 2004. So uh..I tried it and there's really no difference -_- Do I toss it or what?


----------



## Heiaken (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Prinsesa* 

 
_I just got an eyeshadow - Black Tied that had the code:

A94 -_-
So its the first batch, September 2004. So uh..I tried it and there's really no difference -_- Do I toss it or what?_

 
I'd say that if it feels and smells the same as new e/s them it's safe to use it


----------



## justtobenaked (Jun 4, 2009)

great to know


----------



## User27 (Jun 5, 2009)

People throughout this thread asked about fluidlines. You'll be able to tell when they're going downhill because they start getting dried out and seperate from the sides of the jar. Instead of trying to save it, I just replace it then. That stuff is hell to battle once it starts drying out....clumps on your brush and goes on atrociously. I swear I clamp my paint pots and fluidlines to the point my fiance has to open them for me sometimes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The person that mentioned being a collector, I feel you 100% because I end up buying long enough to forget what I own and have eyeshadows I've never even used. I'm now trying to limit what I buy so I actually use what I own before everything starts to expire.....I allow myself only $150 a week for cosmetics so I can actually start to USE it all then have it sit looking pretty.
I fell off this week but only because I was buying for friends and family too.


----------



## mern (Jun 5, 2009)

150 A WEEK.. wow... ahha I do about 300 a month and I thought that I was a crazy lady! 

Id LOVE to see your collection!


----------



## goddessella (Jun 5, 2009)

and here i was thinking i was the only freak who hates tossing very slightly used but really old makeup..

i tossed several baskets of make up 2 years ago.. but mind you these are verrrryyyy old and non mac.. i just recently discovered mac (like last january..) i know.. been living under the mythical rock, so to speak..

now im going go the smells the same, looks the same, feels the same route as everyone else..


----------



## sunshine16 (Jun 8, 2009)

Only thing i have to add is please ladies, don't keep your makeup in your bathroom! It's the worst room in the whole house to keep it, it would be better in your kitchen or anywhere for that matter. 
The steam and heat in your bathroom is going to break down your products so much quicker.


----------



## sleep2dream (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi !
I'm new here, I've spent many hours reading this awesome forum and here's my first post (I'm French, so I'm sorry for the mistakes).

I wanted to know if for lipsticks, there is a huge difference between unopened and unused ; if a lipstick was opened just in order to check if everything was ok (something bought on eBay for instance), does it mean that I still have to use it up very quickly or it will smell rancid ?

Thanks in advance, I haven't found any answer for this question...


----------



## xx_princess_xx (Aug 29, 2009)

thanks for this thread, but considering how expensive MAC cosmetics are i dont think i would throw out my products every 6 months, i mean i don't know anyone who can finish MAC pigments that quick or even ever, i think iv had some of my pigments for over 5 years.


----------



## franken_stein (Sep 2, 2009)

I'd love to hear everyone's thoughts on this. I am really wanting to get Sephora's Lash Stash. But I feel like even if you're not super-careful about throwing old makeup away, mascara is definitely one thing you SHOULD be careful about. It's just really easy for bacteria to grow on those wands and inside the bottle. 

But there's just noooo way I'm using up all of those mascaras plus the ones I already have in three months. I wonder if the chances of infection or whatnot would be lessened by the fact that I'd be using those mascaras less often because of having so many. Anybody have any tips or thoughts?


----------



## AshleyTatton (Sep 3, 2009)

Use them one at a time, it's 3-6 months from when you crack them open.


----------



## BebeGirl123 (Oct 29, 2009)

This was extremely helpful.


----------



## mariakyle123 (Nov 16, 2009)

wow, this is very helpful.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 27, 2010)

Do you know whats the shelf-life of MSF's? Since some of them are like from 2005, are they safe to use?


----------



## ittybittylizzy (Feb 14, 2011)

This is some really good info.
  	Thank you.


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Feb 25, 2011)

just open one at a time ... it's timed from when it's opened that you need to throw it out


franken_stein said:


> But there's just noooo way I'm using up all of those mascaras plus the ones I already have in three months. I wonder if the chances of infection or whatnot would be lessened by the fact that I'd be using those mascaras less often because of having so many. Anybody have any tips or thoughts?


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Mar 14, 2011)

In the news:

  	Did you read today's msn health?

 [h=1]*Germs lurking in old makeup: It isn't pretty*[/h]  	 
  	today.msnbc.msn.com/id/41972842/ns/today-today_health/


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 14, 2011)

Having worked in cosmetics and a pharmacy I was aware of shelf life. A lot of people really don't. Back in the late 80's the FDA was trying to get something passed that cosmetics would have to be labeled with an expiration date, but it didn't pass. Maybe because a lot doesn't expires as quickly until you use it, though just browse through a drugstore and you can see foundations and nail polishes separating.  Using old lipstick and glosses can give you lip fungus.  Eye makeup can give you very nasty infections.  Nailpolish or nail cremes can give you nail fungus.  And so it goes on and on.  Be wise in buying. I love collecting. I love using my stuff.  I keep track of when I buy it by taking photos of a haul and keeping them in my Beauty folder. The 2nd week of April is when I change out my mascara.  My foundation gets used long before it expires, so no problem there. Same with UD, concealer, powder blushes.  I rarely finish a l/s or gloss before it is expired, but I just buck up and toss the stuff and see it as an opportunity to get something new or revamp my collection. I don't use creme shadows and painterly pots only once in a while.  I could live without them if necessary.  I will never get through all my e/s either, but at least I will have a lot of fun wearing them and trying out different looks and brands for the next year or two before toss time comes!  365 days in a year is a lot of makeup fun!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Mar 16, 2011)

My eyeshadows and other products have expiry dates: for example, on my NARS eyeshadow it say 24 M ( 24 months) after opening  .... the jar printed on cosmetics tells you how long after opening.  See this wikipedia link for images and information:

  	en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Period-after-opening_symbol

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Period-after-opening_symbol

  	Hope that helps everyone!!






ElvenEyes said:


> Having worked in cosmetics and a pharmacy I was aware of shelf life. A lot of people really don't. Back in the late 80's the FDA was trying to get something passed that cosmetics would have to be labeled with an expiration date, but it didn't pass. Maybe because a lot doesn't expires as quickly until you use it, though just browse through a drugstore and you can see foundations and nail polishes separating.  Using old lipstick and glosses can give you lip fungus.  Eye makeup can give you very nasty infections.  Nailpolish or nail cremes can give you nail fungus.  And so it goes on and on.  Be wise in buying. I love collecting. I love using my stuff.  I keep track of when I buy it by taking photos of a haul and keeping them in my Beauty folder. The 2nd week of April is when I change out my mascara.  My foundation gets used long before it expires, so no problem there. Same with UD, concealer, powder blushes.  I rarely finish a l/s or gloss before it is expired, but I just buck up and toss the stuff and see it as an opportunity to get something new or revamp my collection. I don't use creme shadows and painterly pots only once in a while.  I could live without them if necessary.  I will never get through all my e/s either, but at least I will have a lot of fun wearing them and trying out different looks and brands for the next year or two before toss time comes!  365 days in a year is a lot of makeup fun!


----------



## zewzeq (Mar 18, 2011)

It's funny. I noticed that symbol on some of my stuff but didn't know the meaning of it. I just checked my powder and it says 24m. I finish my powders pretty fast tough.
  	I usually use my makeup until it goes bad. I have a 3-4 year old eye pencil and never got an eye infection because of it.


----------



## Polaris (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks for the tutorial ladies!  How do I go about disposing my old makeup?  Do I just throw it away in the garbage or is there a specific way I should throw it away?


----------



## mayflower (Apr 11, 2011)

Polaris said:


> Thanks for the tutorial ladies!  How do I go about disposing my old makeup?  Do I just throw it away in the garbage or is there a specific way I should throw it away?



 	Well, if it's MAC you should B2M it and get new makeup  For my other stuff, I recycle it myself.. I don't know how it is in other countries, but we have different trash containers/bags, like one for anything biodegradable (is that the word? I mean, stuff that's natural, like left over food or when you peel fruit or vegetables), one for plastic, one for glass.. I just seperate it and toss it in the right container.


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Apr 12, 2011)

To be completely honest, I only throw out moist/creamy makeup and skincare/mudmask close after the expiry recommendations ... .  Otherwise, powders I only use clean brushes in and would not throw out unless there was a concern I had (haven't been concerned yet).  Also, I've heard you can spray 70% ethanol/alcohol on your powdered makeup to kill surface bacteria, or rub an alcohol wet q-tip across the powdered surface (sometimes you can see evidence of makeup counters doing this).  Pencils you can cut/shave off the old part and if it didn't dry-out it would be fine to use.



zewzeq said:


> It's funny. I noticed that symbol on some of my stuff but didn't know the meaning of it. I just checked my powder and it says 24m. I finish my powders pretty fast tough.
> I usually use my makeup until it goes bad. I have a 3-4 year old eye pencil and never got an eye infection because of it.


----------



## Mrs.JC (Apr 19, 2011)

I've been collecting for many years now and the only thing I've had to toss was foundation, mascara, and eyeliner.  I also just go by my own judgment.  As long as my item still looks, smells, and feels normal then I will not toss it.


----------



## Jolyne (Jan 3, 2012)

I just bought the cream eye shadow yesterday and then came back only i realised that the manufaturing date for the product is 09/2009. So, im wondering that i should consider the shelf life as 1 year from now or from that manufactured date itself? hope to get reply asap so that i can go and change .thanks!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jan 9, 2012)

Just thought I'd show you guys this incase you haven't seen it.

  	http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPoMpBlmUBQ&feature=related

  	It's a youtube video about disinfecting your make-up whether it be eyeshadows, lipsticks, eyeliners etc.  I have no idea if it will improve the "shelf life" per se but as it's to kill germs/bacteria, it should at least make it so you can use it longer without worrying about infection.

  	Also, I know a company called Beauty So Clean.  They make stuff as well for this purpose, they have wipes you can buy/use and you can use them to wipe mascara wands off after each use so you technically don't deposit the germs/bacteria back into the tube.  Hope that makes sense.

  	In any case, the products above mentioned are good for powders and creams, lipsticks, eyeliners, etc.  The only thing I can't imagine it working for (unless you use Beauty So Clean wipes) is mascara/lipgloss.  But it should at least ease the pain of throwing things out.

  	Hope this is somewhat helpful/comforting to you ladies/gents!


----------



## ziggy (Jan 10, 2012)

Hmm I tried to keep the shelf life of my cosmetic brushes by washing them with a little bit of disinfectent. I felt like this only make my brushes go hard so had to replace them. Will check the video out and see how it goes


----------



## Ambre Tucker (Dec 2, 2012)

My Mammy had makeup from the 50's she still insists on using and its never made her sick or anything mostly eyeshadow and powder blushes shes perfectly fine them old folks are frugal.. man i hope im not the same way.


----------



## maggers071511 (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks for this information.  I just asked this question in another post.


----------



## Sophiaaa (Mar 11, 2013)

This is interesting thread. I never think in this way before


----------



## RiriCummings (Oct 10, 2013)

Does that mean I have to clean out my lipstick collection  I started buying about 2-3 years ago but I don't wear them super often...does that make a difference or will I have to B2M them?


----------



## playhookie (Aug 24, 2014)

This is really helpful - thank you for taking the time to post the scan of the article


----------



## DiamondSky (Oct 5, 2015)

Wow. I need to get rid of quite a few products!


----------

